
Triputer - doener
http://cpu-ns32k.net/TRIPUTER.html
======
xellisx
I was hoping this was about ternary computing...

------
mastazi
I didn't know some of the computers being integrated so I did some searching:

PC532:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC532](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC532)

Ceres:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceres_(workstation)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceres_\(workstation\))

Oberon (OS used on Ceres):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberon_(operating_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberon_\(operating_system\))

I guess most people here know the BBC Micro, what I did not know is that you
can add a second processor to it (the author mentions they will be adding a
32016 Second Processor):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro_expansion_unit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro_expansion_unit)

------
jhallenworld
We had an Encore Multimax at WPI (it replaced the Dec-20). Its "annex"
terminal server outlived the computer as a product. A friend inherited the
9-track tape drive- it was SCSI, so we used it on a PC for a small data
conversion business.

------
8organicbits
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=cpu-
ns32k.net](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=cpu-ns32k.net)

Some SSL issues going on there

